# Orange Dalmation Marble? :3



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i picked up another boy today... Tell me what you think he is? He had just come in with a shipment, and had been taken out of the bag literally minutes before i walked in, so he didnt see too much of the cup and petstore. :3 

His dalmation spots are much easier to see in person btw, i know you cant see them in these... 















































Also, name suggestions would be great!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I have few orange dalmatiens hm as well and here is one of them.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Uhm... Thanks for sharing? I wasnt really asking for other peoples photos though. As beautiful as he is, you really shouldnt hijack other people's threads, it isnt very nice. 


I really dont want to sound rude, i am running on very little sleep.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

easy gizmo i thing the other poster was posting a dal pic for reference as well as showing u they have one. and i think ur new blokes a cutie, i think hes going to be orange when his colours finish coming in haha


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with Abby c:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Im sorry, i really didnt mean to sound like a you-know-what.. I was just really tired. I still am to be honest. 

I had been having a pretty rough day before i got him. I also picked up another rat from the same pet store, but that is another story... Anyway, i posted pictures, hoping for comments on the fish, and i get (what i took to be at the time) someone trying to outshine me... *shrug* I felt pushed aside. meh.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I don't think he's a true dal, but he's definitely an orange marble!!! He's soooo cool, I'd love to find one like him!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

no just take it as a view to what your lil mans guna turn out like  we all have bad days i want a rat but theres no where to put one


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not very good with colour-typing yet, but I did want to say he's gorgeous and in really fine shape. Is he a veil tail?

As for name suggestions, he reminds me of a creamsicle though I guess that wouldn't be very original ^_^


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> I don't think he's a true dal, but he's definitely an orange marble!!! He's soooo cool, I'd love to find one like him!!


He is, i can see his spots in person, but the flash washes them out. Thanks though! lol, he was a lucky find indeed. 


Abby said:


> no just take it as a view to what your lil mans guna turn out like  we all have bad days i want a rat but theres no where to put one


LOL! I built my own cage for the rats to fit right where i needed it. :3 

And i hope he looks even somewhat like that one day. He has already been building bubblenests in the duckweed. X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

fishcurl said:


> I'm not very good with colour-typing yet, but I did want to say he's gorgeous and in really fine shape. Is he a veil tail?
> 
> As for name suggestions, he reminds me of a creamsicle though I guess that wouldn't be very original ^_^


 Well they told me he was a veil tail when i purchased him, but he is young yet, and seems to be more of a spade tail to me, but i am not sure. XD 

Creamsicle would be a neat name, but there is no way to shorten it and have it sound dignified. XD I like to have options with my boys that have long names. Like, Thaddeus is Thad, BlackBeard is BB, Endymion is Endy, and so on. X3 Even my rats names are shortened. hee hee


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol yeh but our house is TINY
maybe after i ever get breeding out of my system and downsize lol


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD creamsicle is exactly what came to mind when I saw him :-D He's a beautiful find ;-) Sorry you had such a bad day, they are part of life I guess but at least you got a beautiful new fish and a rat out of the bargain ;-)

...you could call him Icicle or Icy for short, or Cream(as in, "I'm gonna cream you", not the stuff you put in your coffee XD)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats a BIG IF


call him splatter!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Creamsicle would be a neat name, but there is no way to shorten it and have it sound dignified. XD


Ahahaha, you're completely right, that wouldn't sound very good at all XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> XD creamsicle is exactly what came to mind when I saw him :-D He's a beautiful find ;-) Sorry you had such a bad day, they are part of life I guess but at least you got a beautiful new fish and a rat out of the bargain ;-)
> 
> ...you could call him Icicle or Icy for short, or Cream(as in, "I'm gonna cream you", not the stuff you put in your coffee XD)


Thank you, yeah, i have a lot of bad days, all part of being a manic depressive i suppose. ^^; 
I always go to the pet store to cheer myself up during the super bad times, even if i dont come home with a new fish or something, i get them a toy or treats, and it makes me happy. 

Cream sounds too girly for my liking... XD Even in the context you are suggesting. 



fishcurl said:


> Ahahaha, you're completely right, that wouldn't sound very good at all XD


Lol! Nope, not at all. X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Abby said:


> thats a BIG IF
> 
> 
> call him splatter!


Lol! I have been thinking about breeding... But i believe my bettas are too old even... they are all pet store bettas. 

Ooh, Splatter is neat! I think i like that. :3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol cause he looks like paint splattered on him not cause he will go splat if he leaps out >.<


yeh im hoping to get SOMETHING out of a few of my petstore boys like spongebob and mushu maybe Jack when hes a little older hes just a baby.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a couple boys that are still pretty young... but i would have to get a young female, Kisses is bigger than almost all of my newest kids, and my older ones are at LEAST a year and a half old, ive had them for almost six months now, no telling how old they were when i got them.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my oldest fish is nero hes 12 months ish i got him in january


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My youngest is probably about a year... maybe less, but he is half the size of my female at best. XD


----------

